# Help Toyota 820 connection problem



## vjwelch83 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have an early 90s toyota 820 that came witha crappy computer with windows xp installed. The machine works perfect when connected to that computer. the downfall is that that computer runs extreemly slow. It take way to mush time to try and do anything on their. So I have a newer copmuter hooked up to the toyota 820 now with windows 7 installed. And, of course, there is a problem.

I am using Embroidery Font Pro to make the .dst file to the machine. It worked perfect on the old computer with both the standard serial cable hooked up and then with the serial to usb cable connected. 

So there is nothing wrong with the cables. 

On the win7 computer when I try and transfer the file to the machine I get an error on the machine "RS232C CONNECT ERROR". and I can't find a way to fix this.

The old computer came with the machine so I don't know if there is any specail drivers that had to be installed for it to work. 

I coppied all the com port setting from the old computer to there newer one and still no change.

But at any moment if I want to make sure it isn't the machine O just hook it up to the old slow and crusty computer. And sure enough 15 mins later after the program has started the toyota 820 work like a dream.

I found an old thread here where people had the same exact problems. I followed all sugestions but nothing worked.

So in the end I would like this machine to be able to worj off of my win7 computer. Help is needed.


----------



## Texas Slick (Oct 30, 2008)

It is dongle protected thru the serial cable and prolly won't work with windows 7 because of driver problems. I got an 820 I just had to retire because of finding parts problem. Good luck


----------



## Spook (Sep 17, 2016)

vjwelch83 said:


> I have an early 90s toyota 820 that came witha crappy computer with windows xp installed. The machine works perfect when connected to that computer. the downfall is that that computer runs extreemly slow. It take way to mush time to try and do anything on their. So I have a newer copmuter hooked up to the toyota 820 now with windows 7 installed. And, of course, there is a problem.
> 
> I am using Embroidery Font Pro to make the .dst file to the machine. It worked perfect on the old computer with both the standard serial cable hooked up and then with the serial to usb cable connected.
> 
> ...


Please did you ever come right or get help? I have the same poblem


----------



## Spook (Sep 17, 2016)

I have a 22 year old Toyota and now is working like a dream on Window7 with EFP (Embroidery Font Plus) Please contact me on [email protected] if you need any help


----------

